# Gloscat College, Gloucester - March 2011



## Lost Explorer (Mar 14, 2011)

Went here with DHL and VW! Had a great day! Unfortunately I think we missed this place at its best. A little history:



> The Gloucestershire College of Art and Technology, known as Gloscat was originally located on Brunswick Road. It was actually on two sites, with the main site on the north-west of Brunswick Road and the media site on the south-east side, opposite the library.
> 
> The front part of the Gloscat building was built between 1938 and 1941 in an art deco style. Today it is in a sad state of decay as in 2007 Gloscat moved to a modern new building on the docks. The Brunswick campus (both sites) is now part of the Gloucester Heritage Urban Regeneration Project's (GHURC) Greyfriars redevelopment.
> 
> ...

































Gloscat's Redwood Tree under threat



















































Views from the tower:

























The site is huge and unfortunately we didnt get time to see everything. The rest of the images from the day are here


----------



## Lady Grey (Mar 16, 2011)

Good photos, but what the hell has happened to the door at the front entrance? It was there in December?

I like the photo of the enclosed redwood tree by the way.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Mar 16, 2011)

Lady Grey said:


> Good photos, but what the hell has happened to the door at the front entrance? It was there in December?
> 
> I like the photo of the enclosed redwood tree by the way.



Im not sure what happened to the door, I was hoping to see that as it looked really nice. They are having a lot of trouble with kids and pikeys, so I assumed they have done it to prevent that. We bumped into some dodgy people when we were in there


----------



## King Al (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like a cool explore Lost Explorer, like the work procedure sign


----------



## JulesP (Mar 17, 2011)

Had my eye on this for a while now - just not been active enough lately - need to get out again.
Good to see inside though - nice pics


----------



## B7TMW (Mar 17, 2011)

An interesting day by the look of it. All that equipment going to waste. Criminal


----------



## Lost Explorer (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah its a good explore, although slightly trashed in places. We only had about 3 hours but the place is massive if anyone gets the chance to have a look!

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sn...loucester&q=greyfriars gloucester&FORM=LMLTCC


----------



## nelly (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice photos, it looks like theres plenty left inside to see and not over chaved!!!


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 18, 2011)

Good shots.

Looks like there's still some interesting bits to see.

Thanks


----------



## burb147 (Mar 20, 2011)

i missssssssssssssssss youuuuuuuuuu and i mis exploring done nothing this year and you keep seeing good places dam you.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Mar 20, 2011)

burb147 said:


> i missssssssssssssssss youuuuuuuuuu and i mis exploring done nothing this year and you keep seeing good places dam you.



You need to find a baby sitter lol!!


----------

